# TEF Oleander



## cos918 (Aug 16, 2008)

I have seen a Photo of Oleander with a stern ramp welded on her stern. Her TEF logo was painted out. Below the photo it said she was going on a charter . I can not find any more info on this. Can it be said Oleander is leaving the channel for good.

John

I found a photo on shipspotting.com http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=1137363


----------



## Fred Wood (Jul 8, 2005)

Oleander is presently running from Almeria (Spain) to Nador (Morocco), as is the Eurovoyager. It's incredible how so many ex Sealink and Townsend ships have made their way to Almeria over the years.


----------



## cos918 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Fred
Thank you for that. Do you know if she will ever come back to the UK and what is the name of the ferry company running her.
I have seen lot of old Townsend ships on the med ,they all seam to head down there.

John


----------

